# Contnet AG, getsexmobile.de



## Reducal (7 September 2012)

Frage aus dem Jahr 2010





Gast schrieb:


> würde gerne mehr über die Abo tikung bei *contnet ag* erfahren





> AG München HRB 131250
> Contnet AG
> 
> Geschäftsanschrift:
> ...


http://www.contnet.de/

Ein Angebot für virtuelle Erotik ist beispielsweise getsexmobile.de über mobile Endgeräte (aufrufbar nur übers mobile Internet).


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 September 2012)

Ein für's Billing entscheidender Teil des Humankapitals der Contnet begegnete uns evtl. bereits an anderer Stelle. Um es genauer zu sagen, müsste ich aber erst die timeline synchronisieren. Ach Gott, früher haben die Soziologen und Psychologen blöd daher geredet, aber gegen dieses Startup-Juristen-Anja-Tanja-Geschwafel war Freud ja direkt geradlinig...
"Produktion von und Handel mit geistigen Inhalten". Ich will das :wall:-icon zurück!


----------

